# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  🐙 Octoplus JTAG PRO v.1.3.5 - Asus devices repair added! 🐙

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.3.5 is out!  *Added  support for Asus Nexus 7 (ME571K), Asus ZenFone 5 (T00F), Asus ZenFone 5  (T00P KL), Asus Memo Pad 7 (K01A), Asus FonePad (K012),
Nokia XL Dual Sim (RM-1030), Nokia Lumia 635 (RM-975), Samsung Galaxy  Win Pro SM-G3812, Samsung Galaxy E5 SM-E500H via eMMC and support for LG  US991 and Asus ZenFone 2 (Z00LD) via USB.*  *Released support for "Qualcomm MSM8939" core (general QC USB loader added). Read/Write/Full Erase operations are supported.*  *Uploaded new “Live logs” in to the Support Area..*  Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.3.5 Release Notes: *🐙 Added support for the following models via eMMC:* *Asus Nexus 7 (ME571K) – added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Asus ZenFone 5 (T00F) – added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Asus ZenFone 5 (T00P KL) – added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Asus Memo Pad 7 (K01A) – added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Asus FonePad (K012) – added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Nokia XL Dual Sim (RM-1030) – added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Nokia Lumia 635 (RM-975) – added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-G3812 – added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. khurram136)**Samsung SM-E500H – added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**🐙 Added support for the following models via USB:* *LG US991 – added Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Asus ZenFone 2 (Z00LD) – added Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**🐙 Released support for "Qualcomm MSM8939" core (general QC USB loader added). Read/Write/Full Erase operations are supported**🐙 Uploaded new “Live logs” in to the Support Area**🐙 Made improvements in Help and Pinout viewer**🐙 All pinouts and Repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the software)*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

